# I hate being a hippie...



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

*cries* I hate myself for being a neohippie sometimes. A cynical, realist hippie, but hippie non-the-less. I got popped with a good old random saliva drug test. Yayness. Not a good thing when I'm supposed to make the trip the KY this weekend with a wallet full of what's left of my balance on Indi. The thought of not being able to bring home my baby is unbearable after all the planning, all the purchasing of toys, a crate, playpen, researching puppy chows....-sigh- I have a great job. The thought of losing my comfortable way of life is sobering, and makes me want to hang up the goods for good. I like being a hippie. Life is fun, innocent, and insightful. I can have multiple perspectives and my imagination is never dull. But, the throes of society have let the hammer fall on me this time.

I will not give Indi up. I will sell the clothes off of my back. She is my little girl, even if I have not held her yet.

Blue pits and bullys are everywhere now. They are not special, or original or anything like that. I don't care. Chocolate brindle is my favorite color. I don't care. I don't care that Indi's tail curls and is against standard.
You could offer me a chocolate brindle with perfect conformation and piercing green eyes and I wouldn't trade Indi for him.

I want her so bad. I want to raise her, and watch her grow up.

I don't know what I will do if I can't bring her home. Plead with my breeder to please let me have more time and make smaller payments. I'd even pay extra for food and board. I haven't told her yet. I figured I'd wait until I know for sure.

I am SO scared. I's never smoke again if I knew it would save my job and my puppy......


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah I gave it up after one too many run in's with the law, It aint worth it. Give it up!!!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I had.....last FRIDAY!! -.-


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Indica said:


> Yeah, I wish I had.....last FRIDAY!! -.-


Indica if it makes you feel any better I was a smoker all my life,started at 14 yrs old and I'm 50 now never caused any problems... I had to give it up two yrs ago because of a job... since then I've been laid off and can not/will not go back because of the work force... every company is testing now 

Weed has never caused any problems but yet its against the law, go figure :cop:

And hell no I'm not ashamed of it


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yup. The illegality of it is the total problem. Oh well, I spose it doesn't matter anyway. Can't find anything worthwhile nowadays anyway. Not worth the uncertainty I'm going through now for sure.

The way the economy is, I can't afford to play job-scotch.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Just keep your head up. if I can quit after all these yrs so can you... I got faith in you


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks,  I know I can too.

Just that it's scary to think that it might be too late. Then I gotta worry about getting my Ramcharger running and putting gas in it to drive to a new job (since me and my guy carpool currently)...on top of finding a new job..

I'll just play it safe and win the lotto.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sorry that you are going though this. I only smoked for 7 mos. It didn't really thrill me I guess. Maybe it was knowing how disappointed my folks would be. I know that everything will work out for you.

I'm sending good thoughts your way  Talk to the breeder I'm sure that something can be worked out.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I only smoked it 3 times the last time I freaked out LMAO .. Go figure I was 16 when I tried it since I had a bad reaction to it I never did it again. Now my sister on the other hand she smoked so much and didn't give it up until she hit 27 she was a serious w**d head. Anyway it caused her more grief than good when run in's with the law came about and trying to find a job. So sometimes it's not worth the hassle. But I have faith you can give it up gotta stop some time :angel:


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have found that the only way my friends could quit was either A. My devine intervention of me puonding it in to them. B. Just help them realize no matter how bad everything is right now or down the road as long as you got someone you love ie man or beast. You will be alright and make it through. So buckle up and get your dog that you have your mind made up about and let the smoke take a very very very far back seat.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, I think that would be the best thing in the end.


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

um I'm not going to tell u to keep doing this W named thing but i can tell u if u find yourself havening done the w name thing and are worried about your job i know some one that had to do a piss test for there probation officer this someone drank cranberry juice and passed it but u did not hear this from me just keep at it you will make it


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

At least it was a saliva test...research it, but I think you can pass those within 12 or so hours of smoking, if that is all you do. Don't quote me on that, but saliva tests are usually given to test for harder drugs.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Sydney said:


> At least it was a saliva test...research it, but I think you can pass those within 12 or so hours of smoking, if that is all you do. Don't quote me on that, but saliva tests are usually given to test for harder drugs.


OMG!!! I hope you are right. I hooooope you are so right.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Indica said:


> OMG!!! I hope you are right. I hooooope you are so right.


the saliva tests are more for cocaine, because coke stays in your sinus' for days after you've done it.. i think its like 12 hours or so with pot


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

I think the general thought of everyone here is. Advice to help you out but also a push saying it would be a good idea to stop. If you are worried about doing something. Srop and think is it something i should be doing and can thier be consequences in the end. It only takes that one time for everything to come crashing down and ruin a good thing you had going. 

Do what you gotta do in life to get what you want. Make it worth every minute you spend on it.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

You should also check your Employee Handbook, because it might even have levels of certain drugs on there. As mentioned above, sometimes they only care if you're doing the harsher drugs. If you think about it, most companies would probably lose half their work force, if they fired everybody for weed


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Ah man, I hope you guys are right. I'm headin' in to work right now. Don't know if the results are back yet. Tooks the test Thursday. Got everything that can cross crossed.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Indica said:


> Ah man, I hope you guys are right. I'm headin' in to work right now. Don't know if the results are back yet. Tooks the test Thursday. Got everything that can cross crossed.


i know i used 2 be a huge pothead and the day i got my job i had 2 take a siliva test and i had smoked the night b4, and i come up negative.. but the test i took was instant i didnt have to wait for results


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Well, so far so good. I still have my job and no sign of impending doom. So either I passed, or the results aren't back. Seems like they said it only takes a day or two. If I'm still good by weds I'll say I'm out of the woods and a whole hell of a lot more responsible from here on out. And I'll get to pick my girl up this weekend.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Stay clean! If they call you on it,offer to take the test again


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, I had already prepared myself to demand a retest, and even offer to pay it, but if they want to to a urine or hair follicle I'm screwed.

Good news is, they didn't say anything yesterstay, so far I'm safe. If they don't say anything by tomorrow, I'll celebrate.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Indica said:


> If they don't say anything by tomorrow, I'll celebrate.


With a nice fat bowl... of cereal of course


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd say you're ok. I used to work HR, and if there was a problem with the drug screen, the company that processes the results would have called your company right away. It's an insurance liability.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, Dont worry too much. My father owns a few Contracting companies and we do test like this all the time. 
When we first get new kits in, my dad tests them on me. I am an avoid smoker and my dad knows, hence the reason we take them. Ill take one just so we know if they are working right and my dad also takes one. My dad does not smoke and i do.

We got a new box of saliva kits in last month, and we tested them. I came up neg. as well as my dad. Like stated above, they are more for the harder drugs. Ive taken about 5 saliva tests and have passed all of them. I am a regular smoker aswell.

Now, if you do fail. Be honest with your employeer or well kinda honest. You'd be surprise how many closet hippies there are. Tell him that you OCCASIONALLY smoke, like a weekend here or there, but not on a reg. basis. You may find that he really doesnt care about it, and that they are looking for harder drugs.

Dont worry.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

NesOne said:


> With a nice fat bowl... of cereal of course


lmao oh yeah i love cereal!!!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Hehe, thanks guys. Feelin pretty safe.  woot!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

IMO there are several lessons to learn here. 

1. Smoking my or may not be detrimental to your health or wrong.
2. It is illegal, regardless of how anyone feels, therefore SHOULD they test for it you run certain assumed risk if you consume
3. Maybe all you got was a scare, this could be a learning experience of what you have to lose or gain and what is really important. Smoking or your job, or any job.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well since you have not posted that you were fired I will assume that you still have a job and next week we have pictures of Indica to look at.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

We have a puupy!!!

I picked Indica up today. Oh she's WONDERFUL! x) I'll post up pics (what of her I can get-She's a fireball) and a vid of her stlaking/barking me.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

oke:
sativas are good also


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!! I can't wait to see pictures of the little fireball.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, first, Marty.... I keep liking you more and more.
Anyway, don't stress over the test, you said the last time you smoked was last Friday? Won't stick that long. I'm on probation and the officer will tell me to go drop if I look funny in our monthly visit. Uhhh, without saying too much, if ya don't do it everyday, I'm mean limit it two maybe every couple of weeks, you're not gonna get caught. You'll piss it out of your system before anyones the wiser. For salyva, the only flusher I would recommend is niacin. That shit'll make your bloos boil but it's worth it. Everything else won't work for those tests. Either way, Sydney is right, those tests aren't very accurate. I would only shit my pants over a hair follicle test.... yikes!


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, I passed. Not even gonna sweat it anymore. I am extremely relieved.


----------

